# C4D Review 10 - Doubel Barrel V2.1



## Clouds4Days

What up peeps...

I have created a U Tube channel and will be uploading reviews and overviews on everything and anything vape...

First upload is a intro about myself.
Please feel free to give me constructive criticism and what you thought and think of each of my videos.

If you like my work please subscribe.
Thanks peeps.
Vape on...

Introduction of myself:


Review 1 Geekvape Acocado 24:


Review 2 Authentic Petri RDA V2:


Review 3 Clone Petri RDA V2:


Review 4 Therion BF, Comedy spoof & Vape Talk:


Review 5 Mage RTA & E-Cig Tropical Parfeit e juice:


Review 6 Praxis Vapors/CigGo Banshee:


Review 7 Wotofo Sapor RTA:


Review 8 SMOK AL85:


Review 9 Zister ZIG18 RTA


How to get rid of a fresh wicks cotton taste.


Review 10 Squid Industries Doubel Barrel V2.1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 1 is live

Review 1 is on the Geekvape Avocado 24
Enjoy...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

watapp @Clouds4Days ...lovely stuff...subscribed...we def need more gud sa reviews...looking fwd to good vids bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Nice to see up and running. Gz and all the best for the channel.
Now to let us know where to send the goodies to.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> watapp @Clouds4Days ...lovely stuff...subscribed...we def need more gud sa reviews...looking fwd to good vids bud





KZOR said:


> Nice to see up and running. Gz and all the best for the channel.
> Now to let us know where to send the goodies to.



Thank you guys for the kind words.
This is something ive been wanting to do for a long time now so its awesome to finaly be up and running.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Are you using your phone as a camera ? 

Hold it in landscape mode

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Good luck and all the best with your channel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Nicely done! Great way to acquire gear with the Misses' approval lol. Yeah, perhaps shoot in wide-screen mode? Well done and keep em coming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

shaunnadan said:


> Are you using your phone as a camera ?
> 
> Hold it in landscape mode





Pixstar said:


> Nicely done! Great way to acquire gear with the Misses' approval lol. Yeah, perhaps shoot in wide-screen mode? Well done and keep em coming.



Thanks peeps much apreciated.
Yeah i realised after that i didnt have my camera set on landscape, after alot of retakes i decided to leave it as is but going on will correct it.
Rookie mistake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> Review 1 is live
> 
> Review 1 is on the Geekvape Avocado 24
> Enjoy...



Good stuff! I could hear some pussy in the background.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Oh and I forgot ...... Marcioooooooooo ! 

Best of luck with the channel 

Will subscribe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> Good stuff! I could hear some pussy in the background.



Hahahaha. That was my 2 babies crying for attention.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Solid first effort, @Clouds4Days, although I don't fancy the "What's up peeps" as that is Mike Vapes' trademark line. I take it you're planning on eventually getting a camera for widescreen and then also for close-up work? A review without close-ups isn't really going to work imo. 

I generally don't look beyond Daniel, Rip, Vaping with Vic and occasionally Vaping Biker for my reviews. However, one thing I wish reviewers would do is give some background to each device. Why has this device been released? What niche does it fill? What does it do that the company's previous/other products don't do? Who is it aimed at? The only reviewer who regularly gives this sort of detail is Vaping with Vic. 

It will be interesting to see the pace at which the YouTube review market is professionalised. To date, the only professionally produced vaping reviews are by New Amsterdam Vapes. Although Tony from the Vapor Trail Channel is a video producer, it doesn't show in his reviews. I suppose it doesn't pay enough for him to put in the professional effort. NAV is the only one where the video is properly edited, scripted rather than ad libbed, titled correctly, and with a proper sound final mix. I'm guessing NAV is also in the video industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RichJB said:


> Solid first effort, @Clouds4Days, although I don't fancy the "What's up peeps" as that is Mike Vapes' trademark line. I take it you're planning on eventually getting a camera for widescreen and then also for close-up work? A review without close-ups isn't really going to work imo.
> 
> I generally don't look beyond Daniel, Rip, Vaping with Vic and occasionally Vaping Biker for my reviews. However, one thing I wish reviewers would do is give some background to each device. Why has this device been released? What niche does it fill? What does it do that the company's previous/other products don't do? Who is it aimed at? The only reviewer who regularly gives this sort of detail is Vaping with Vic.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the pace at which the YouTube review market is professionalised. To date, the only professionally produced vaping reviews are by New Amsterdam Vapes. Although Tony from the Vapor Trail Channel is a video producer, it doesn't show in his reviews. I suppose it doesn't pay enough for him to put in the professional effort. NAV is the only one where the video is properly edited, scripted rather than ad libbed, titled correctly, and with a proper sound final mix. I'm guessing NAV is also in the video industry.



Thanks for your input brother. Much apreciated.
And i will definatly take what you say into account my brother.

As time goes by i will try and upgrade my camera equipment (if i could i would buy a proper setup today) but besides that this is something im doing on the side just for the love of vaping and for the great vape community we have.

I would like it to be as profesional as i can make it be, without sounding like we in a board meeting, i was going for a chilled vibe like you just sitting with me in my home (hence the backround) and we just chatting vape.

Once again thank you for the feedback.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

RichJB said:


> Solid first effort, @Clouds4Days, although I don't fancy the "What's up peeps" as that is Mike Vapes' trademark line. I take it you're planning on eventually getting a camera for widescreen and then also for close-up work? A review without close-ups isn't really going to work imo.
> 
> I generally don't look beyond Daniel, Rip, Vaping with Vic and occasionally Vaping Biker for my reviews. However, one thing I wish reviewers would do is give some background to each device. Why has this device been released? What niche does it fill? What does it do that the company's previous/other products don't do? Who is it aimed at? The only reviewer who regularly gives this sort of detail is Vaping with Vic.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the pace at which the YouTube review market is professionalised. To date, the only professionally produced vaping reviews are by New Amsterdam Vapes. Although Tony from the Vapor Trail Channel is a video producer, it doesn't show in his reviews. I suppose it doesn't pay enough for him to put in the professional effort. NAV is the only one where the video is properly edited, scripted rather than ad libbed, titled correctly, and with a proper sound final mix. I'm guessing NAV is also in the video industry.


I tend to watch those too, including Todd (when in the mood) and Phil Busardo. Another reviewer I enjoy is 
*

*
*igetcha69*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

@Pixstar, thanks for the igetcha69 link, I hadn't seen anything by him before. That is excellent production value, he knows what he's doing. It is as good as NAV, arguably better because it's actual live shots rather than PowerPoint slides. Eish, how good would Daniel's videos be if they had this sort of production value?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Clouds4Days, apologies man, I didn't want to sound too critical or give the impression that I'm expecting you to match the top YouTube reviewers right away. Trust me, as someone who often works in the video industry, I know what a long grind it is to get gear and build yourself up. But you've taken the right approach: just go for it. As long as you have the passion, the pro gear and the thousands of subscribers will follow in their own time. Looking forward to seeing your channel grow and develop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

RichJB said:


> @Pixstar, thanks for the igetcha69 link, I hadn't seen anything by him before. That is excellent production value, he knows what he's doing. It is as good as NAV, arguably better because it's actual live shots rather than PowerPoint slides. Eish, how good would Daniel's videos be if they had this sort of production value?


Awesome. I like that igetcha69 does both standard (affordable) gear as well as high end stuff (to drool over).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks for the kind words @RichJB 
No stress my bud, i need the criticism to help better myself 

I work for family so i can take a punch 

Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 2 will go live early tomorrow morning peeps.

And what can you look forward to in Review 2, well we will be taking a look at the Authentic DotMod Petri V2 

Stat tuned
And vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 2 is now live.

As always your opinion is highly apreciated.
And if yous like my work peeps, please subscribe to my channel.



Vape on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Pixstar i had another visit from my friend in this review 
I thought it was pretty funny so left it in the review

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> @Pixstar i had another visit from my friend in this review
> I thought it was pretty funny so left it in the review


LOL! I see he made a proper appearance, full frontal. He can be your mascot for the channel. Nice review and gear by the way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Much better, Marcio, the switch to landscape orientation alone changes the initial impression from "random filming on a smart phone" to "professional review". I love the cat, I think you should put her in all the reviews. That is an original touch, I can't think of another reviewer whose cat features regularly. Dean the Vaping Biker's dog sometimes makes an appearance but not often enough to call it a feature of his reviews. 

If I can offer a compliment to offset the criticism of last time, you have a talent for organising your thoughts and talking coherently. It drives me crazy when reviewers like Daniel can't even put one sentence together without three or four edits. You can speak for relatively long stretches without fluffing and running dry. It's an important skill for a reviewer. You do have umms and aahs in there but those will improve as you get into it. The close-ups also improve things dramatically and even more so once you get the editing software to slot them in at the appropriate points.

One thing I'm still missing is a section on who this particular device is aimed at. Would it be a good choice for a newbie who wants to try dripping, is it for veteran rebuilders only, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RichJB said:


> Much better, Marcio, the switch to landscape orientation alone changes the initial impression from "random filming on a smart phone" to "professional review". I love the cat, I think you should put her in all the reviews. That is an original touch, I can't think of another reviewer whose cat features regularly. Dean the Vaping Biker's dog sometimes makes an appearance but not often enough to call it a feature of his reviews.
> 
> If I can offer a compliment to offset the criticism of last time, you have a talent for organising your thoughts and talking coherently. It drives me crazy when reviewers like Daniel can't even put one sentence together without three or four edits. You can speak for relatively long stretches without fluffing and running dry. It's an important skill for a reviewer. You do have umms and aahs in there but those will improve as you get into it. The close-ups also improve things dramatically and even more so once you get the editing software to slot them in at the appropriate points.
> 
> One thing I'm still missing is a section on who this particular device is aimed at. Would it be a good choice for a newbie who wants to try dripping, is it for veteran rebuilders only, etc.



Thanks @RichJB 
Really apreciate your kind words.
Yeah those ummms... Frustrate the hell out of me too and i try so hard not to do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> LOL! I see he made a proper appearance, full frontal. He can be your mascot for the channel. Nice review and gear by the way!





RichJB said:


> Much better, Marcio, the switch to landscape orientation alone changes the initial impression from "random filming on a smart phone" to "professional review". I love the cat, I think you should put her in all the reviews. That is an original touch, I can't think of another reviewer whose cat features regularly. Dean the Vaping Biker's dog sometimes makes an appearance but not often enough to call it a feature of his reviews.
> 
> If I can offer a compliment to offset the criticism of last time, you have a talent for organising your thoughts and talking coherently. It drives me crazy when reviewers like Daniel can't even put one sentence together without three or four edits. You can speak for relatively long stretches without fluffing and running dry. It's an important skill for a reviewer. You do have umms and aahs in there but those will improve as you get into it. The close-ups also improve things dramatically and even more so once you get the editing software to slot them in at the appropriate points.
> 
> One thing I'm still missing is a section on who this particular device is aimed at. Would it be a good choice for a newbie who wants to try dripping, is it for veteran rebuilders only, etc.



I think that's a brilliant idea in regards to my 2 mascots 
I think in my next review they will get a proper introduction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 3 is now live...
And i take a look at the Petri V2 RDA clone.
Was disappointed on this one.



Vape on...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

love the tats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> love the tats man



Thanks brother.


----------



## KZOR

Very nice review. Have been sold two clones in the past and do not have anything good to say about either.
Strange how the quality has such an effect on the flavour.
Keep it up m8.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Very nice review. Have been sold two clones in the past and do not have anything good to say about either.
> Strange how the quality has such an effect on the flavour.
> Keep it up m8.



For sure brother, besides the desighn of the petri i think the secret with the petri is also in that gold plated deck. It must pocess less impurities by being gold plated and thats why you get just pure good flavour


----------



## RichJB

Interesting and thorough review, Marcio, thanks. I like how you swap parts between the original and the clone. My impression from watching reviews of clones is that they are generally quite good. I only have one clone, my Velocity Mini by Tobeco (R199 from Vaper's Corner), and it's really good. The tolerances are excellent and, if anything, I'd say its top cap slides off and on better than either my Avo 24 or Limitless Plus.  

With clones, it seems to be about the manufacturer. Cigreen started out as a clone manufacturer yet their own designs (Gear and Virus) are apparently two of the best-machined drippers on the market. As you mention, several Petri clones are available. It's good that you warn people against buying this one. What I'm missing in the video is a means of identifying it. OK, I know not to buy this one if I'm looking for a Petri clone. But which clone is it? It can be notoriously difficult to find out who manufactures a clone. But then, even something like "It's the clone that Fasttech are selling for $7.58 and has the product code ABC123" will help your viewers in knowing which clone to avoid.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RichJB said:


> Interesting and thorough review, Marcio, thanks. I like how you swap parts between the original and the clone. My impression from watching reviews of clones is that they are generally quite good. I only have one clone, my Velocity Mini by Tobeco (R199 from Vaper's Corner), and it's really good. The tolerances are excellent and, if anything, I'd say its top cap slides off and on better than either my Avo 24 or Limitless Plus.
> 
> With clones, it seems to be about the manufacturer. Cigreen started out as a clone manufacturer yet their own designs (Gear and Virus) are apparently two of the best-machined drippers on the market. As you mention, several Petri clones are available. It's good that you warn people against buying this one. What I'm missing in the video is a means of identifying it. OK, I know not to buy this one if I'm looking for a Petri clone. But which clone is it? It can be notoriously difficult to find out who manufactures a clone. But then, even something like "It's the clone that Fasttech are selling for $7.58 and has the product code ABC123" will help your viewers in knowing which clone to avoid.



Thanks for the feedback brother.
Still practicing my aaammms too 

There are so many clones on fasttech he had no idea which clone he bought, on fasttech they not labbeled by manufacurer or code so it was difficult to point out which one he bought. I know he paid just over $9 for it though and thats about it


----------



## brotiform

You're doing great Marcio , keep it up bud

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

brotiform said:


> You're doing great Marcio , keep it up bud



Thanks bud much apreciated brother


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good job @Clouds4Days! My first try at a Petri Clone was also a complete waste... you at least got to vape on yours... with my first the one post fell out while building on it. My second one was pretty good all round... but it was enough for me to wanna go out and buy an authentic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Good job @Clouds4Days! My first try at a Petri Clone was also a complete waste... you at least got to vape on yours... with my first the one post fell out while building on it. My second one was pretty good all round... but it was enough for me to wanna go out and buy an authentic!



Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher 
I dont think buying a clone overseas is worth the trouble unless its from a reputable manufaturer like tabeco,sjmy etc..., if i would have to buy a clone i would rather buy from a local dealer so atlest you can go back if its crap.

But this one really put me off clones, and im waiting on a ol16 now from fasttech, i dont have high hopes for it after that review.
But lets see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 4 is now live...

My best work yet ...
(There is some bad language in the beginning of this video but nothing too heavy)
Comedy spoof of djlsb vapes, vape talk and quick look at Therion bf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

Dude, that sounds like your Inspector Clouseau spoof, lol. Love those kitties!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

RichJB said:


> Dude, that sounds like your Inspector Clouseau spoof, lol. Love those kitties!



Hahaha thanks. They are awesome and atleast i gave them a propper introduction this time


----------



## Feliks Karp

Nice vids so far, bonus points for a non dub-step or derivative intro track.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Feliks Karp said:


> Nice vids so far, bonus points for a non dub-step or derivative intro track.



Thanks bud.
Im glad you enjoying them 
Yeah ive seen alot of dub/edm intro music so wanted to change it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Pixstar 
I knew you were gonna love that Daniel impersonation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86

Really nice reviews bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

moolies86 said:


> Really nice reviews bud



Thanks bud, much apreciated. Glad you enjoying them .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 5 is now live peeps...

Take a look at the Mage RTA and at e-cig all day vapes - Tropical Parfeit.
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

If yous enjoy my reviews dont forget to subscribe peeps...

Remeber im doing it for the love of vaping and for yous my peeps so the more followers i have the more rewarding each review is.


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> Review 5 is now live peeps...
> 
> Take a look at the Mage RTA and at e-cig all day vapes - Tropical Parfeit.
> @YeOldeOke



Nice review. I like the Mage and have also had leak issues initially, the bunny ears wicking method does sort it out most of the time. My main con with the tank is the crappy allen key and those grub screws. Thanks for the review!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> Nice review. I like the Mage and have also had leak issues initially, the bunny ears wicking method does sort it out most of the time. My main con with the tank is the crappy allen key and those grub screws. Thanks for the review!



Thanks @Pixstar much apreciated.

So far i havent had any issues with the grub screws but ive only built on her once. My coils Generally last long just a dry burn and they good to go, wicking i do once a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 6 now live peeps...
Special shout out to @Throat Punch for bringing these bad boys in...

Enjoy peeps...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I will from now on be updating my original OP with all my videos in order that way one can easily go back and watch a review instead of having to scroll through pages of chat.

Hope this helps yous peeps.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

I really like the led display really unique especially after each vape you get a little led show , awesome touch.


----------



## kev mac

Clouds4Days said:


> What up peeps...
> 
> I have created a U Tube channel and will be uploading reviews and overviews on everything and anything vape...
> 
> First upload is a intro about myself.
> Please feel free to give me constructive criticism and what you thought and think of each of my videos.
> 
> If you like my work please subscribe.
> Thanks peeps.
> Vape on...
> 
> Introduction of myself:
> 
> 
> Review 1 Geekvape Acocado 24:
> 
> 
> Review 2 Authentic Petri RDA V2:
> 
> 
> Review 3 Clone Petri RDA V2:
> 
> 
> Review 4 Therion BF, Comedy spoof & Vape Talk:
> 
> 
> Review 5 Mage RTA & E-Cig Tropical Parfeit e juice:
> 
> 
> Review 6 Praxis Vapors/CigGo Banshee:



Good show.Nice mod,cool screen!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

kev mac said:


> Good show.Nice mod,cool screen!



Thanks bud much apreciated....
Very cool screen. So diffrent to the rest.


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Awesome review. The mod looks real sexy. Simplicity at its best. LEDs after the vape is a unique touch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Tahir_Kai said:


> Awesome review. The mod looks real sexy. Simplicity at its best. LEDs after the vape is a unique touch.



Thanks brother much apreciated. Its so simple and user friendly and looks and feels like a R2000 mod, but it's only R1150.00 which for me is priced beautifully.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 7 is now live peeps. The Wotofo Sapor RTA and its ggggooooooooddddd...

@Throat Punch @KZOR @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g

Versus SM25/22 is the Sapor better or not?.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sprint said:


> Versus SM25/22 is the Sapor better or not?.



Hi bud.
I have yet to try the SM25 but vs the 22 the sapor kicks it in the goons and then some. 

SM22 is good with fruity and menthol vapes but doesnt win with deserts or bakery. the Sapor is good all round no matter what juice you throw at it


----------



## Throat Punch

Great review @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Throat Punch said:


> Great review @Clouds4Days!



Thanks bud, much apreciated this is a awesome RTA. Best RTA ive used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Clouds4Days ......... nice review m8.
If you think the RTA from Sapor is good then you have to try the 25mm RDA. 
I only use the dotmod, goon purchased from @Throat Punch and Sapor RDA's currently in my rotations.
What camera are you using b.t.w. ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> @Clouds4Days ......... nice review m8.
> If you think the RTA from Sapor is good then you have to try the 25mm RDA.
> I only use the dotmod, goon purchased from @Throat Punch and Sapor RDA's currently in my rotations.
> What camera are you using b.t.w. ?



Nice bud. I will have to try get my grubby hands on one of those RDA's .
As for equipment used (PM Sent)


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi peeps review 8 is now live , Been a while since the last one no fancy intro but enjoy.

I take a look at the SMOK AL85 , what a trooper this Mod is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Please excuse the zoom quality i been haveing issues constantly.
Also a reason i haven't done a video in a while.

Got my new HD web cam and mic in December then my PC bombed out.

Eventually got it sorted in Jan had to re-install all my programs and a month later PC bombed out on me again.

Now ive installed everything but the video and sound are out of sync so trying to sort that out.
Missions i tell you...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Review 9 of the new locally produced Zister ZIG18 RTA is now up... Specs and where to get your hands on one can be found in the description.
Cheers peeps.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clouds4Days

@RenaldoRheeder my review is up brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> @RenaldoRheeder my review is up brother.



@Cloud4Days - I'm on it thanks mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Cloud4Days - thanks mate. Very informative. I'll make sure that Alex gets a link to it. 

Just a quickie: what is the size of the hole in the glass chimney?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Clouds4Days

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Cloud4Days - thanks mate. Very informative. I'll make sure that Alex gets a link to it.
> 
> Just a quickie: what is the size of the hole in the glass chimney?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Im going in to work this morning, will measure it with a vernier caliper for you brother. But looking by eye its around 8mm (will confirm).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@RenaldoRheeder the chimney inside is 8mm


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> @RenaldoRheeder the chimney inside is 8mm
> 
> View attachment 113035


And what is the size of the wick hole in the inside tube?

Thanks for the review, it is informative and a pleasure to watch.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> And what is the size of the wick hole in the inside tube?
> 
> Thanks for the review, it is informative and a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the kind words.
As soon as my tanks empty will report back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Here is a quick video i had posted in another thread a while back.
Thought i should also leave it here on my thread.

How to get rid of a fresh wicks cotton taste.


----------



## Daniel

Lakker review my bru! Keep 'em coming , we should do a collab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Lakker review my bru! Keep 'em coming , we should do a collab



Thanks brother.
Sounds like a plan, we will talk in December the wifes gonna be working and i will be off so will have some free days.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> And what is the size of the wick hole in the inside tube?
> 
> Thanks for the review, it is informative and a pleasure to watch.
> 
> Regards



Hi brother

So the size of the holes in the glass chamber where you wick goes through is 3.5mm

The coil at the moment is a 2 or 2.5mm I.D

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother
> 
> So the size of the holes in the glass chamber where you wick goes through is 3.5mm
> 
> The coil at the moment is a 2 or 2.5mm I.D


Thanks C4D, seems that a 3mm coil would probably be the lowest to go. One could possibly double back the wick or part thereof to fill the hole a bit more as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> Thanks C4D, seems that a 3mm coil would probably be the lowest to go. One could possibly double back the wick or part thereof to fill the hole a bit more as well.
> 
> Regards



Agree im waiting on some 26G SS 316 round wire and want to do a 3mm coil and see if it sorts out the leak.

You right maybe after pulling the cotton through if one tries and press some cotton back into the glass chimney wick holes it might/should work too.

What i would like to know if anyone else that has this tank has tried using the pre built coil , and if they too are experiencing the same issue.


----------



## Zister

Hi C4D, 

I really appreciate the feedback. I think you did a great job at reviewing the Zig. 

As for the leaking issue there are two things to consider, you are correct with the size of the coil being a factor, the I.D of the initial coil is 2.5mm. If you were to up that there should be no problem. The other thing to consider is that the opening/closing of the top cap can have a syringe like effect, where once it closes juice gets squirted onto the wick in the chimney, this is most noticeable after the wick has already been wetted, if this is the case I suggest just blowing into the atty to clear excessive juice and vape away till the tank is empty.

I will be taking all feedback into consideration with future releases and your input is very helpful.
Let me know if you have any suggestions or questions

Thanks again,
Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Awesome to have a local designer on hand. Great feedback! Proudly SA, Proudly - one of us!


Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Zister said:


> Hi C4D,
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback. I think you did a great job at reviewing the Zig.
> 
> As for the leaking issue there are two things to consider, you are correct with the size of the coil being a factor, the I.D of the initial coil is 2.5mm. If you were to up that there should be no problem. The other thing to consider is that the opening/closing of the top cap can have a syringe like effect, where once it closes juice gets squirted onto the wick in the chimney, this is most noticeable after the wick has already been wetted, if this is the case I suggest just blowing into the atty to clear excessive juice and vape away till the tank is empty.
> 
> I will be taking all feedback into consideration with future releases and your input is very helpful.
> Let me know if you have any suggestions or questions
> 
> Thanks again,
> Alex



Thank you, i hope i did your amazing atty justice Alex.

I honestly must admit i feel really proud vaping on your Atty knowing its home grown, and yous did a great job overall from atty to packaging.
Its top class.

A quick question what material is the atty made from Alex ?


----------



## Zister

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you, i hope i did your amazing atty justice Alex.
> 
> I honestly must admit i feel really proud vaping on your Atty knowing its home grown, and yous did a great job overall from atty to packaging.
> Its top class.
> 
> A quick question what material is the atty made from Alex ?



The main body and top cap is aluminium, the two posts and the thread are stainless steel. I use aluminium for its thermal properties, its also easy to machine. Wherever there is thread stainless is used for the strength. 

You're the first to review so I'm really glad you like it, its honest and concise so thats all I can ask for. I hope to keep up the good feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great review @Clouds4Days, informative and well done
I like how you say its good for MTL tobaccoes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Zister said:


> The main body and top cap is aluminium, the two posts and the thread are stainless steel. I use aluminium for its thermal properties, its also easy to machine. Wherever there is thread stainless is used for the strength.
> 
> You're the first to review so I'm really glad you like it, its honest and concise so thats all I can ask for. I hope to keep up the good feedback



Thanks my brother. Wish you all the success now and in the future.
It is a great product yous have there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Great review @Clouds4Days, informative and well done
> I like how you say its good for MTL tobaccoes



Thank you @Silver , im loving my black cigar inside this atty.
I have dedicated this atty as my new tobacco atty , the merlin mini is not happy as its now become a backup atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you @Silver , im loving my black cigar inside this atty.
> I have dedicated this atty as my new tobacco atty , the merlin mini is not happy as its now become a backup atty



That is great and i know exactly what you mean about dedicating a device to a tobacco MTL 

I like how you made the airflow tight. Looked quite tight on the video. And I can only imagine its quite a rich flavour with those wicks saturated in the juice. Rdta ' ish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> That is great and i know exactly what you mean about dedicating a device to a tobacco MTL
> 
> I like how you made the airflow tight. Looked quite tight on the video. And I can only imagine its quite a rich flavour with those wicks saturated in the juice. Rdta ' ish...



Correct it is quite rich in flavour and why i didnt like my fruits in it too much, was very intense.
For me the perfect MTL Tobacco atty.

But this is all my personal preference, others maybe enjoy intense vape with there juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Man, I'm excited about this. I am going to meet @Zister in December. What an opportunity to get my own Zig 18 direct from the source 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Latest instalment is up and its on a beutiful Mod that is crafted really well, im talking about non other than the Doubel Barrel V2.1 by Squid Industries.

Review 10 Doubel Barrel V2.1 by Squid Industries

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------

